# Pics in a thread?



## shotgunn (Jun 12, 2009)

How do I post pics so that they appear _in_ my thread as opposed to being an attachment that you click to view?

Thanx,

shotgunn


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 12, 2009)

First off, they have to be hosted somewhere, be it a website or an image-host like Photobucket or Imageshack. Once that's done, you need to copy the image URL, paste it into your thread and surround it with image tags like so:


```
[img]your image URL here[/img]
```

Alternately, you can click the little yellow rectange that looks like a photo at the top of the posting form and paste your image URL into the box that appears and it'll do the tags for you.

Good luck with it

*Edit: You sir are a *


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 12, 2009)

Have them hosted on website, your own or something like photobucket. Then use the


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 12, 2009)

A double mod reply in less then 1mn....

Awesome


----------



## shotgunn (Jun 12, 2009)

Awesome, thanx for quick reply guys!!!

shotgunn

I got some pretty cool pics comin'...........


----------

